# Rear Cross Traffic Alert



## PawaN (Jun 11, 2017)

So I live on a busy street and I find it hard backing out especially since I cant see cars until I'm almost on the road. Secondly in parking lots backing out can be tough as you cant always see traffic coming form one side or the other.

Many manufacturers now include radar sensors in their bumpers to monitor on coming traffic and alert the driver - and these arent even high end cars (Honda, Toyota, Subaru, etc). I know Tesla's have ultrasonics but those sensors I believe only work 8m. Has anyone with a Tesla had an issue with backing out in a parking lot? How is autonomous driving supposed to work when a car parks and backs out itself? Do you think Tesla is going to need a hardware upgrade as an AP 3.0?


----------



## Steven Thomson (Jul 29, 2017)

I test drove a Model S in June and I asked about this. The test drive associate said that the Model S didn't have such a feature. I agree though, it would be an ideal feature for everyday use, and one that is already present in many mainstream vehicles.


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

My understanding of the situation is that the Tesla will back into a perpendicular spot so it will just pull out. So no issue with using the front sensors like radar. Have you tried backing into your drive way to see if that improves visibility?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

And that's why I always try to back into parking spots.

Except I own a Leaf, so I need to pull in forward to charge. Sigh.


----------



## Jakesthree (May 15, 2016)

It is puzzling why Tesla doesn't have rear cross traffic alerts or a surround view camera when it has all the hardware already installed.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's simply a matter of how wide the rear camera is. If it is within view of the rear camera, you will eventually get an alert or crash avoidance for any incoming object it can see.

Remember we have a LONG way to go on autopilot capability improvements. They did a lot in the first year, then the rug got pulled out when they jumped to a new platform. All resources went to implementing existing functions on the new platform, and that is just about finished up now. Autopilot will start to make significant improvements again very soon.


----------



## Steven Thomson (Jul 29, 2017)

I agree, backing in is the preferred method of parking, far safer. I worked for a company once that mandated you always back into spots at the facility. Now, sadly, many of the parkades I use, mandate that you do NOT back in. Sigh... not everybody has seen the light. I'm very hopeful the larger number of M3s on the road will speed their data acquisition and the deployment of more advanced autopilot.


----------

